# Found An Egg, Help!!



## carla1424 (Apr 1, 2005)

Please help me! I found an egg two days ago in my balcony, the weather was getting cold by the night,so I got the egg wrapped up in a sock and put it under a lamp. I looked at it and there seems to be something round floating inside. How do I know it is alive? The bulb of the lamp must be 60 watts. Is is too hot for the egg? HELP!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You could tell if it is alive if it moves or is growing in the next few days.
I am not sure about the temperature for the eggs, but I would think about 90degrees F should be ok. If you have a thermometer to put next to it, you can see what the temperature is, and you will have to keep the temperature constant.

Also you might have to turn the eggs at least once a day.
Hopefully more experienced members will be on to help you more soon.

Do you know who laid the egg? I mean was it a pigeon or dove?

Reti


----------



## carla1424 (Apr 1, 2005)

*It was a dove*

Thank you for your words, I think the egg is a dove's, because I have seen days before a couple hanging out in my balcony, I do not a have termometer now, but I will get one tomorrow, and check if the temperature is ok, and if the round thing inside is growing, I'll let you know!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes, Carla, please let us know. I hope the egg will hatch.
Reti


----------



## winged (Apr 4, 2005)

The temp is supposed to be 99.5 degrees and a few degrees off can kill it. A cup of water should be kept near it to increase humidity and it needs to be turned with with very clean hands 3x a day. A light bulb is not a good heat source, a incubator or heating pad is best. Please check google typing "incubating eggs" if you ever have questions, you should'nt rely on other people who only know as much as you.


----------

